# Best litter box?



## peppertaz (Sep 16, 2011)

OK all you veterens with multi cats what is the best litter box and litter for two kittens 5 months old. My house stinks to high heaven with a traditional one and its hard for me to clean out at the moment after my neck surgery. Please help.


----------



## Salt and Peppy (Sep 17, 2011)

I use Fresh Step, Multi-Cat Scoopable Cat Liter. I have two cats, and I think it works fine.
Also, just so you know... there is a flushable cat liter, that might be the answer to your prayers. You just scoop it out, and right into the toilet. Then, you just flush away the smell, and it doesn't sit in your trash can still smelling up the place. There are several kinds, but here is a link to one of them...
Pet Ecology Perfect Litter | The Cat Connection


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have the Omega Paw rolling litterbox. I picked up a second one (two cats, two boxes) last night and set it up. I swear by it. Just roll it to sift the clean stuff through then roll it further and slap the bottom to send the waste into the 'drawer'. Roll it back to it's original position to sift the clean litter back into the toilet area. I empty the drawer into a biodegradable dog waste bag (for dog walking) tie off and toss it in the trash.

I use World's Best Cat litter, multi cat unscented formula. It's SUPER absorbent and you can also flush it.  I can clean both boxes in less than 5 minutes (including washing my hands when I'm done). :wink


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I just have a regular tray with a 'lip' going in to stop too much litter being kicked out. I've tried a few types of litter but for a long time now have been using the crystal type. My two share one tray and I scoop and stir the litter atleast once a day. I empty and wash the tray once a week and have absolutely no issue with smell. I don't know how you'd go with a bad neck but from my experience, you have to scoop most litters at least once a day anyway.


----------



## Lsdvn (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Pepper, 
That's one I feel good about answering. I have 7 cats at the moment. 3 full grown cats and 4 Nine week old babies. One of my cats has diabetes, so he urinates in HUGE quantities when his sugars are off. I have fallen in love with The worlds best cat litter. It's a corn base, so it takes away the ammonia smell instantly. It does have a corn husk smell but that's much, much better in my opinion. The other wonderful part is that even though I have 8 litter boxes and scoop them each twice a day two 7 pound bags will last me just under 2 weeks. The bags tell you they will last a month, but I suspect that would be in you only have one or two cats. I also really like that it doesn't hold smells at all. So if I scoop fresh poo and dump it the smell is gone immedately. As for boxes, I use the traditional ones, but I also throw them out and buy new ones ever few months. WalMart sells them for $3-$5 in our area, so it's not a huge investment. 
Good luck!
Lori


----------



## peppertaz (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everybody. I was cleaning the boxes eery time they went poop I think mainly because they have diarrea and the smell was so bad. I figure its because we changed the food after we brought them home but its been a few weeks now and still are stinky! I went ahead and got a Cat Genie but with diarrea, its not the best right now due to that. The flushable stuff does sound like a great idea cause the pee can wait to scoop at the end of the day but doing it 3 times a day or more SUCKS!


----------



## misssara (Sep 21, 2011)

I also have the omega paw litter box and I love it! SO easy to clean.


----------



## j1n (Sep 13, 2011)

i got the litter robot. it was a bit pricey but after all my research and all the reviews on it i had to try it out. ppl said it was literally life changing. ive had my two new kittens for 5 days now and they use it all the time. i havent turned it on tho cause i dont want to spook them but once they get more used to it i will turn it on. i just let it run a couple times a day when they arent any where near it.


----------

